# Delta airlines Dublin - New York



## Bean deas (8 Aug 2007)

Am heading to New York next Feb. I usually fly with Aer Lingus but someone has suggested that Delta are cheaper. I was just wondering if any of you have flown to the states with Delta and if so what are they like, price aside. Thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2007)

I returned from New York with Delta-no major issues.


----------



## Gulliver1 (8 Aug 2007)

Hi

I often fly to the states with Delta. I fly Dublin to Atlanta with Delta and then onto Florida with an airline called JetBlue. 

Aer Lingus are far superior than Delta in every department imaginable- customer service, punctuality, comfort etc.


----------



## moondance (8 Aug 2007)

They stop-over in Shannon both ways. This can be a bit of a pain and they don't indicate this on your tickets!


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2007)

When I returned from NYC with Delta we flew to Dublin and then the plane went on to Shannon.  That was last September.


----------



## reds (8 Aug 2007)

I've flown DUB-JFK with Delta and there was no Shannon stopover. It's a very do-able flight, not too long so if you can get it cheaper elsewhere go for it.


----------



## moondance (8 Aug 2007)

Maybe I was just unlucky so! Went DUB-JFK with Delta last November and we had to go through US Immigration in Shannon and then we had to stop again on way back although we could stay on plane that time.


----------



## z108 (8 Aug 2007)

Maybe its possible you can purchase your ticket through a US website through dollars and save a big discount because of the weak dollar/strong euro ?

About jetblue: For internal flights within the USA, I'd really recommend them.
They are  cheap, have tv screens behind the seats and attractive stewardesses  
They even woke me twice to feed me for free on a  flight from New York to Las Vegas !


----------



## scatriona (8 Aug 2007)

I flew with them 2 weeks ago, they were fine. No stop-over in Shannon, DUB-JFK direct (9am flt). The movie screens aren't great though, they're above the aisles rather than on the backs of chairs  And the earphones were also a bit shoddy...!But plane was clean and food was fine...

S


----------



## redchariot (8 Aug 2007)

I booked flights for November eariler this year DUB-JFK-LAS-ATL-DUB. Originally when I booked thew flights, there was a Shannon stopover both ways but when I checked my reservation online a few weeks ago, the flights were now direct. I guess that it is due to the "Open Skies" deal which is phasing out Shannon.


----------



## mell61 (8 Aug 2007)

To be honest having flown Delta, Aer Lingus and Continental into New York I'd say let price be your decider.
I wouldn't really rate any of the 3 as being best airlines in the world, and I do think the Ireland to US route seems to get the oldest of all the planes from all 3 companies.   To date on all the flights I've taken its been the screens overhead and basic (bad) service.
If I had to choose a worst delta would get my vote!
For convenience I did like flying with continental into Newark as the time from exiting plane, retrieving bags and getting into taxi was a lot shorter than doing the same at JFK.
I'd look at sticking to direct flights (not the same as non-stop, so check that you don't have a shannon) rather than going via London / Paris / Amsterdam, as the Immigration in Dublin is well worth having, a 10 min queue here saves you up to an hour of queueing in a US airport.


----------



## shesells (9 Aug 2007)

The Shannon stopover is every 2nd day (or every 2nd flight depending on the airline). I've been looking at flights with Delta with Shannon both ways, tweaked the dates by 24 hours and now have no Shannon stopover either way.

As for quality, I would and do fly Delta over Aer Lingus and Continental any day. Have just booked 11 Delta sectors including international for September. I gave up flying Aer Lingus by choice (I have to fly them to the UK for work but those are my only AL flights) about 4 years ago and I find Delta to be an altogether more pleasant experience than AL. 

Once I have my ipod and a book I'm happy, I don't stress over the films - they're all edited anyway,and sanitized for a general audience (eg Bleep save the Queen as the national anthem in "The Queen" because obviously the word "God" would upset some people  )


----------



## Jane (4 Sep 2007)

We're flying to New York, for 5 days on December 14th.  Aer Lingus was working out at €497 each for the times I wanted to go and for a direct flight.  Delta worked out at €336 each, arrives earlier and is a direct flight.  No contest really. 

I've flown Delta, Aer Lingus and Continental.  I find all three the same to be honest.  Aer Lingus has gone down hill big time IMO.


----------

